# [User Review] Phobya WaCoolT UltraBig Watercase - Aluminium Edition - Ein WaKü-Riese auf Diät



## Badt (27. Dezember 2012)

*[User Review] Phobya WaCoolT UltraBig Watercase - Aluminium Edition - Ein WaKü-Riese auf Diät*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Inhalt
*Einleitung und Danksagung
Verpackung und Lieferumfang 
Technische Details
Verarbeitung und Optik
Montage
Fazit
*Einleitung und Danksagung*

Ich freue mich euch heute an dieser Stelle mal ein Review aus einem komplett anderen Bereich präsentieren zu dürfen. 
Mit dem Phobya WaCoolT UltraBig Watercase stelle ich euch heute einen Tower aus deutschem Hause vor, welcher sich vorallem an die Wasserkühlungsfreunde wenden möchte. Bei dem hier vorgestellen Tower handelt es sich aber nicht um den bereits Anfang des Jahres veröffentlichten Riesen. Der hier vorgestellte Tower wurde komplett aus Aluminium gefertigt und ist so trotz seiner enormen Größe als Leichtgewicht zu bezeichnen. Mit was das Case sonst noch so aufwarten kann erfahrt ihr im folgenden Text.

An dieser Stelle geht ein großes Dankeschön an Phobya und Aquatuning für die Bereitstellung der Testsamples und das damit entgegengebrachte Vertrauen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Verpackung und Lieferumfang*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die enormen Ausmaße der Verpackung lassen nur mutmaßen, welch Monster sich im Inneren verborgen hält. Im richtige Winkel betrachtet hat man das Gefühl die Verpackung beobachtet einen…ganz so furchteinflößend wird der Inhalt aber dann nicht werden, dazu jedoch später mehr. 

Auf Informationen, welche den verpackten Inhalt genauer spezifizieren, stößt man auch nach längerer Suche nicht. Neben dem böse dreinblickenden „Monster“ und einen namensgebenden Schriftzug verzichtet Phobya hier auf weiteren „Schnickschnack“.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ähnlich rar wie außen auf der Verpackung geht es auch im Inneren weiter. Zum Inhalt gehören lediglich zwei Inbusschlüssel, ein großer Haufen Schrauben, Blenden für die Erweiterungskarten-Slots und 4 Rollen, wie man sie eher von Möbelstücken kennt. Eine Betriebsanleitung, bzw. Montageanleitung gehört nicht mit zum Lieferumfang dazu, ist jedoch Online auffindbar. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Beim ersten Auspacken wird man, hat man sich vorher nicht ausreichend informiert, den Power- sowie Reset-Knopf vermissen. Diese sind ebenfalls im Lieferumfang nicht enthalten, werden aber separat in den unterschiedlichsten Farbkombinationen angeboten. Hier hat man die Qual der Wahl.
*Technische Details*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Maße des Phobya Towers sind wirklich gigantisch, mit montieren Rollen misst der Kolos knapp 76cm Höhe. Daher ist das Gewicht von nur 6,7 Kg mehr als überraschend, Aluminium sei Dank. Gute Idee von Phobya, so wird das Umlegen des Gehäuse nicht immer wieder zum Kraftakt. Der Rest der Spezifikationen ist Bigtower üblich, viel Platz für Festplatten und Co.
Da sich der Phobya Ultrabig-Tower aber nicht an die breite Masse richten möchte, will ich in den folgenden Zeilen auf die Montagemöglichkeiten für Wasserkühlungen eingehen.

*Pumpenmontage*
Die Pumpe ist wohl das Herzstück einer jeden Wasserkühlung. Daher bietet das Phobya Case hier natürlich einen internen Montageplatz mit Kompatibilität zu fast allen gängigen Pumpen.

Folgende Pumpen können verbaut werden:
Laing DDC, Laing D5,Eheim 1046 (HPPS, Aquastream, Watercool 12V), Eheim 1048,Magicool 12V, Phobya DC 260 & DC 400, EK-DCP 2,2 & DCP 4,0

*Radiatormontage*
Neben der Pumpe ist der Radiator wohl die nächste unverzichtbare Komponente für eine Wasserkühlung. Hier bietet Phobya eine enorme Montagevielfalt an und erlaubt es bis zu 480mm Radiatoren problemlos intern zu montieren.

 Front: 1x 200er Radi, 1x 280er oder kleiner, 1x 240er oder kleiner
 Deckel: 1x 400er Radi, 1x 480er oder kleiner, 1x 420er oder kleiner, 1x 200er
 Boden: 1x 400er Radi, 1x 480er oder kleiner, 1x 420er oder kleiner, 1x 200er
 Zwischenboden: 1x 400er Radi, 1x 480er oder kleiner, 1x 420er oder kleiner, 1x 200er
 Seitenwand rechts: 1x Nova oder SUPERNOVA Montagemoglichkeit AUCH mit Nova Box
*Ausgleichbehälter*
Dank der 5  5,25“ Slots lässt  sich neben Laufwerken und Lüftersteuerung auch noch locker eine Dual Bay AGB unterbringen. Und sollten doch mal alle Slots belegt sein, so bietet sich immer noch eine interne Montage an. Rückseitig befinden sich bereits 5 vorgebohrte Löcher, für die Montage eines Röhren-AGB mit bis zu 400mm Größe. 
*
Schlauchdurchführungen*
Zur Verlegung des Schlauches nach außen, für die Nutzung eines externen Radiator, gibt es immerhin 10 Durchführungen, 4 davon befinden sich im Deckel, 2 auf der Mitte der Rückseite und 4 im unteren Bereich der Rückseite.
*Verarbeitung und Optik*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei der Verarbeitung scheiden sich die Geister. Einerseits wirkt das gebürstete Aluminium sehr edel, wären da nicht die Kratzer hier und da. Im falschen Licht betrachtet fallen diese leider doch schon sehr auf. Auch mit einigen nicht entgrateten Kanten hat der Phobya Spross zu kämpfen, allerdings ist dies eher die Ausnahme. Ansonsten gibt es auch Gutes zu berichten, durch die Materialstärke von 1mm wirkt der Ultrabig-Tower alles andere als klapprig. Die Bohrungen, bzw. Montageplätze sind sauber umgesetzt, hier wurde mit deutscher Gründlichkeit gearbeitet. Mit Lackabplatzern, Dellen und / oder Beulen hat das Phobya-Case nicht zu kämpfen. Die Verarbeitung befindet sich insgesamt auf einem guten, leider nicht perfekten Level.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Optisch ist das Case recht schlicht gehalten, lediglich ein Logo des Herstellers ziert die Front. Trotz der schlichten Optik ist der Tower alles andere als unscheinbar. Die vielen Luftlöcher ziehen hier die eher Blicke auf sich, allerdings sind diese Notwendig, damit das Gehäuse, bzw. dessen späteres Innenleben, atmen kann. Auch für die Montage der Radiatoren sind diese Löcher unabdingbar, daher zieht sich diese luftige Optik über fast das ganze Gehäuse.
Wer beim Betrachten der Bilder die fehlen USB-Ports und / oder I/O Panel vermisst, der wird sie auch weiter vermissen dürfen. Auf solche zusätzliche „Spielereien“ verzichtet Phobya, was aber durchaus nicht unüblich ist bei einem rein auf Wasserkühlungen ausgelegtes Gehäuse.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wesentlich interessanter geht es im Inneren weiter, wo die gebürstete Optik die Gleiche ist.
Durch die angesprochene modulare Bauweise lässt sich das Case komplett in seine Einzelteile zerlegen. Unter der herausnehmbaren Mittelplatte lässt sich ein Radiator mit max. 480mm Länge montieren oder aber auch ein Netzteil. Bei genauerer Betrachtung fällt allerdings auf, dass der untere Netzteilplatz für die Katz ist, da man hier keine Möglichkeit hat die Kabel nach oben zu legen. Auch auf ein Kabelmanagement verzichtet man beim Phobya Gehäuse, wieso ist vollkommen unklar und wohl auch einer der gröbsten Patzer die sich das WaCoolT UltraBig Watercase hier erlaubt.

Eine kleine Modifikation am unten geschlossenen Mainboardtray hätte hier schon Abhilfe schaffen können.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hat man diesen Umstand erst einmal verdaut geht es positiv weiter. Die Halterung für die Festplatten lässt sich mit wenigen Handgriffen nach hinten verschieben, so sollte auch der dickste Radiator seinen Platz in der Front finden. Auch ein komplettes Entfernen der HDD-Halterung ist möglich.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die bereits angesprochenen Montageplätze für die verschiedenen Pumpen befinden sich mittig auf der Mittelplatte. Außer den vielen Löchern gibt es sonst keine weiteren Besonderheiten.

Heiter geht es weiter. Der Mainboardtray, kann nicht nur wie der Rest des Gehäuses abgenommen werden, er bietet auch noch Platz für eines der größten Mainboards (z.b. EVGA SR2). Allerdings gibt man wieder Salz in die frische Wunde, die Aussparrungen im Tray wären theoretisch ausreichend für ein Kabelmanagement gewesen, sind allerdings nicht von untern zugänglich. 

Der Innenraum bietet einige interessante Möglichkeiten und wird bestimmt das ein oder andere Herz höher schlagen lassen. Wäre da nicht dieser Patzer mit dem Kabelmanagement.
*Montage*

Dank der mehrfach angesprochenen, modularen Bauweise gestaltet sich die Montage äußert komfortabel. Rasch sind die wichtigsten Schrauben entfernt. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Für die Montage wurden Seitenwand, Deckel und die Mittelplatte sowie die Festplattenhalterung entfernt. Gerade die Montage von Radiator und Lüftern geht so echt gut von der Hand.

Installiert wird folgendes:
*
Hardware: *


 Mainboard: AsRock Extreme 4 P67
 Prozessor: Intel i5-2500K übertaktet auf 4.5 GHZ mit 1,26 Vcore (24/7 Setting)
 Arbeitsspeicher: Corsair Vengeance LP 1.5 Volt
 Grafikkarte: Gigabyte GTX 670 IC
 Soundkarte: Creative Fatality X-Fi
 SSD: Crucial M4 128 GB
 HDD: Western Digital Caviar Blue 500GB
 Netzteil: Corsair TX 750M
 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Wasserkühlung:*


 Pumpe: Laing DDC-1T+ Phobya Deckel
 AGB: Primochill Myriad
 Durchflussmesser: Aquacomputer HF DFM
 Verschlauchung: Masterkleer 13/10
 Verschraubungen und Winkel: Alphacool
 CPU-Kühler: Phobya UC-1 Extreme
 Grafikkarten-Kühler: Watercool Heatkiller X3 680 LT Hole Edition + Backplate
 Deckel: Alphacool NexXxoS UT60 Full Copper 480mm Radiator
 Boden: Phobya Charger V2 480mm Radiator




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im Boden sorgt ein 480mm Phobya Charger V2 samt 4 Phobya Nano-G 12 für kühles Wasser. Damit ist die Höhe im unteren Bereich allerdings bis auf ein paar Millimeter ausgereizt, da der Charger alleine schon 60mm hoch ist. 
Die mitgelieferten Rollen finden im Boden ihre Verwendung. Auch wenn das Gehäuse nun mit seinem fahrbaren Untersatz eher einem Möbelstück gleicht, so lernt man die Rollen doch schnell schätzen, gerade wenn das Gewicht durch den Einbau an Komponenten wächst.

Auf der Mittelplatte findet eine Laing DDC 1T samt Phobya Laing DDC Aufsatz auf einem Shoggy Sandwich ihren Platz.

Im Deckel findet ein Alphacool NexXxoS UT60 Full Copper seinen Platz. Dadurch, dass der Deckel vor der Montage entfernt wurde ging auch hier alles problemlos vonstatten. Der Deckel wurde einfach mit montieren Radiator wieder oben auf das Case draufgesetzt, Schrauben fest, fertig.

Bei der Montage, bzw. den Möglichkeiten Komponenten einer Wasserkühlung zu installieren spielt der Phobya Ultrabig-Tower seine wahre Stärke aus, da modulare Design ist hier wirklich durchdacht.
*Fazit*
Mit dem WaCoolT UltraBig Watercase – Aluminium Edition hat Phobya ein durchaus überzeugendes Gehäuse auf den Markt geworfen. Auch wenn es mit leichten Verarbeitungsschwächen sowie den fehlenden Kabelmanagement zu kämpfen hat, so kann es doch gerade in dem Bereich überzeugen für den es gemacht wurde, Wasserkühlungen. Die Möglichkeiten seine Komponenten unterzubringen sind schier unendlich. Mit der modularen Bauweise kommt man dem ambitionierten Bastler sehr entgegen und bietet so einen ungeahnten Komfort für den Einbau. Auch das knappe Gewicht von ca. 6,7kg weiß, in Anbetracht der Ausmaße sehr zu gefallen. Wer das nötige Kleingeld von ca. 300€ mitbringt und bei wem beim Begriff Wasserkühlung das Herz höher schlägt, der sollte auf jedenfall einen Blick auf das WaCoolT UltraBig Watercase – Aluminium Edition riskieren.

Das Phobya WaCoolT UltraBig Watercase ist definitiv kein Mainstream-Gehäuse und möchte dies auch garnicht sein. Daher liegt auch der Fokus bei der Bewertung auf anderen Dingen als bei den üblichen Gehäusetests.

Durch die vielen Möglichkeiten der Montage und aufgrund der sehr guten modularen Bauweise verdient sich das Phobya WaCoolT UltraBig Watercase in der Aluminium Edition die „Bronze-Medal“. Für Silber reicht es hier leider aufgrund der leichten Schwächen in der Verarbeitung sowie im Anbetracht des doch recht hohen Preises nicht. Auch hätten für knapp 300€ ein Paar Vandalismusschalter den Lieferumfang abgerundet.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich hoffe dieses Review ist ein gelungener Einstand in den Wasserkühlungsbereich.

*Anregungen und konstruktive Kritik sind immer gern gesehen. 
*​


----------



## Raketenjoint (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [User Review] Phobya WaCoolT UltraBig Watercase - Aluminium Edition - Ein WaKü-Riese auf Diät*

Ich finde das Gehäuse echt cool (ist mir aber zu teuer und ich müsste es irgendwie lackieren ). 
Und dein Testbericht ist auch echt gut (vielleicht könntest du noch die wichtigsten Informationen *dick schreiben*) .Auf Ultra HD kommt irgendwie mittelbündig nicht gut raus, aber das haben ja nur höchstens 1% im Forum.
Die Fotos sind dir sehr gut gelungen.


----------



## Badt (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [User Review] Phobya WaCoolT UltraBig Watercase - Aluminium Edition - Ein WaKü-Riese auf Diät*

Danke, das mit dem fett markieren ist eine gute Idee. Wenn ich nachher etwas zeit finde werd ich das mal tun. Danke für den Tipp.


----------



## Adi1 (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [User Review] Phobya WaCoolT UltraBig Watercase - Aluminium Edition - Ein WaKü-Riese auf Diät*

Wie immer erstklassige Arbeit .

Wasserkühlung kommt für mich nicht in Frage, zumindest momentan nicht.


----------



## Badt (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [User Review] Phobya WaCoolT UltraBig Watercase - Aluminium Edition - Ein WaKü-Riese auf Diät*

Danke .

Hehe genauso hab ich auch mal gedacht...aber wenn du dich einmal mit dem Wakü-Virus infiziert hast, dann gibts kein zurück mehr .


----------



## Adi1 (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [User Review] Phobya WaCoolT UltraBig Watercase - Aluminium Edition - Ein WaKü-Riese auf Diät*

Ja, vielleicht lasse ich mich später mal infizieren .


----------



## ct5010 (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [User Review] Phobya WaCoolT UltraBig Watercase - Aluminium Edition - Ein WaKü-Riese auf Diät*

Schöner Test!  Das Gehäuse ist aber zugegebenermaßen ziemlich hässlich. Es ist wohl nur für WaKü-Fanatiker die sonst nichts brauchen^^ (ich weiß klingt ******* wirkt aber so)


----------



## Badt (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [User Review] Phobya WaCoolT UltraBig Watercase - Aluminium Edition - Ein WaKü-Riese auf Diät*

Danke.
Ich persönlich finde das Case auch nicht gerade hübsch . Aber es erfüllt seinen Zweck und ich denke es eignet sich sehr gut für einen kompletten Casemod, wenn man den gewillt ist viel Arbeit und Zeit zu investieren. Jup mit dem Gehäuse möchte sich Phobya ja auch an die Fanatiker richten.


----------



## Combi (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [User Review] Phobya WaCoolT UltraBig Watercase - Aluminium Edition - Ein WaKü-Riese auf Diät*

von der grösse her,kommt es meinem xilence interceptor gleich.
aber der phobyatower hat mir einfach zu viele löcher in den aussenwänden.
ästhetik scheint bei denen wohl bei den nächsten revisionen dran zu sein.^^
also 300 tacken is echt zu viel für das ding.
für 400 bekomme ich nen mountain mod tower mit allen teilen zum selber zusammenstellen.


zu deinem thread....
echt gut gemacht.vor allem die bilder,in endlich mal guter quali.viele machen leider nur low-res pics.
die ausdrucksweise,formulierung und beschreibung....verdient ne 1!
hätte mir nur nochn pic gewünscht,wo alle kabel des nt angeschlossen sind,um zu sehen,wie die kabel mit der mobo-plattform harmonieren...
aber ein sehr guter beitrag..thx a lot!


----------



## Badt (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [User Review] Phobya WaCoolT UltraBig Watercase - Aluminium Edition - Ein WaKü-Riese auf Diät*

Zwecks der häßlichen Bohrlöcher soll es wohl demnächst noch eine  Seitenwand ohne Löcher geben, sowie eine Seitenwand mit Plexiglas  Fenster.

Danke für dein Lob. Hab für meine Reviews auch extra in eine Eos 600d investiert .


----------



## Maeximum30 (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [User Review] Phobya WaCoolT UltraBig Watercase - Aluminium Edition - Ein WaKü-Riese auf Diät*

Feiner Test, hast Du sehr gut gemacht  Die Mountain Mods sind zwar auch recht gut, nur von der Verarbeitung her weder besser noch sonst was. Wenn Phobya neue Seitendeckel anbietet und am Kabelmanagment arbeitet bieten sie wohl den Preis/Leistungskiller schlechthin an. Wenn man ein perfekt verarbeitetes Wakü-Case haben möchte muss man wohl zu einem Little Devil greifen. Sogar das XSPC H2 schwächelt bei gewissen Umständen.


----------



## Klutten (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: [User Review] Phobya WaCoolT UltraBig Watercase - Aluminium Edition - Ein WaKü-Riese auf Diät*



Badt schrieb:


> Kein Feedback diesmal ?


 


Badt schrieb:


> Danke.


 
Das Pushen von Threads ist im Forum untersagt. Das sollte dir aber schon bekannt sein, oder?  Ebenso sind "inhaltlose" Beiträge nicht erwünscht. Zu diesem einfachen Zweck gibt es die "Gefällt mir"-Funktion.

Diese Beiträge werden einmalig gelöscht, im Wiederholungsfall folgen Konsequenzen.


----------

